# looking for pics of a monark super twin clutch



## cubawhizzer (Jul 25, 2019)

I THERE.
Im boris from cuba.
i just about to finish my whizzer schiwnn proyect.At the begining was just a bunch of rusty and broken parts that i repair or rebuild to what you see now on the pics.
i have the original manual clutch,but there is no posible way i can make it to work properly.I check every posible post related to clutch in many motorbike forums and still not working.
im planing to reproduce a mornark super  twin manual clutch but i need to find pictures of it taked apart so i can see the internals.
if anybody in the forum can help on that,please i will appreciate alot.
thanks.
boris.


----------



## cubawhizzer (Jul 26, 2019)

thanks.
any idea where i can find pictures of a marman super twin clutch dissasembly?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2019)

Post 6, 7th picture down
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/supertwin-yum-yum-yum.141433/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950-monark-super-twin.137046/


----------



## cubawhizzer (Jul 28, 2019)

thanks bricycle for the links.
im looking specifics photos of the marman twin clutch.If anybody in this forum can post pics of that i will apreciate.
here are more pics of my proyect


----------



## cubawhizzer (Jul 28, 2019)

EVEN A DIAGRAM FROM PATENT OFFICE WILL WORK FOR ME


----------



## cubawhizzer (Aug 3, 2019)

hi again 
few more pics of frankestein whizzers from all over cuba




this chopper homemade whizzer has a125cc cilinder from suzuki plus and 5 speed gearbox also homemade













this one has a 3 speed villier gearbox


----------

